# *Official FA Thread* Cavs interested in: Pryzbilla, Banks, George



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Gooden, though, is not the only big man in whom the Cavs have interest.
> 
> They contacted Portland Trail Blazers free-agent center Joel Przybilla on the first day. The six-year veteran is one of the most coveted free agents on the market, because he's a versatile big man, a valuable commodity.
> 
> ...


Lot's more in the article:
http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/14952244.htm

Signing Gooden is high on the priority list after Lebron of course. Flip as expected is a goner.
I think Pryzbilla and Banks make a lot of sense for the Cavs but don't see why they would be interested in George. Newble seems pretty equivalent.

Pryzilla would add the defensive minded big that we need and would make losing Gooden reasonable as we still would have a 4 man rotation among the bigs. We obviously need an upgrade at PG and while Banks isn't exactly what I hoped for he at least can guard the quick PG's who burnt us time and again the past 2 seasons


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cavs interested in FA's: Pryzbilla, Banks, George*

George is like Newble except he can actually shoot. Would be a good backup for Lebron. 

I really like them going after Pryzbilla, he'd be a great fit on this team behind Z. Banks also would be a good move, suddenly we'd have two young developing PG's on the roster capable of playing great perimeter D.

That also would mean one of Snow and DJ would be gone.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Cavs interested in FA's: Pryzbilla, Banks, George*

i'm not an expert on the c.b.a. but could we not resign gooden and then still offer the mle to pryzbilla?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs interested in FA's: Pryzbilla, Banks, George*



LostInGeorgia said:


> i'm not an expert on the c.b.a. but could we not resign gooden and then still offer the mle to pryzbilla?


 Yes we could but that effectively means Snow would our starting PG again: YUCK.

1 Gooden resigns with us: no sign and trade.
2 MLE used on Pryzbilla.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Cavs interested in FA's: Pryzbilla, Banks, George*

I love Marcus Banks just no room for him unless Ferry has something up his sleeve, What Banks did in Minny was nice, he finally got a chance to play.

He is sooo quick, I just think he would fit well in with bron/hughes/brown...

Then what is the point of Daniel Gibson?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavs interested in FA's: Pryzbilla, Banks, George*

Other FA news (guys we might have had some interest in):

Nene just resigned with Denver for 60 mill: Holy that seems overpriced for a guy coming off ACL surgery! Hopefully that won't increase Drew's price too much.

Cassell is going to resign with the Clippers

Bobby Jackson appear headed to the Hornets to backup Chris Paul

And of course our favorite pipe dream, Jason Terry, reupped with Dallas for 60 mill


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Im starting to get a bad feeling that Snow is gonna be the starter again next season...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ I'm less worried about the starters and more worried about who finishes games. If Brown and Gibson show us something and show they deserve more PT, especially when the game is on the line, then Coach Brown will need to trust his rookies in key stretches/clutch situations.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

snow cannot be the starter again. i would rather have gibson cause he can actually make a shot when lebron gets doubled and tripled. if we had a starting pg that could shoot lebron would have 10 assists per game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

ohiostfbfan said:


> snow cannot be the starter again. i would rather have gibson cause he can actually make a shot when lebron gets doubled and tripled. if we had a starting pg that could shoot lebron would have 10 assists per game


I'd rather have Gibson start also....prob not a popular opinion since he's a 2nd round rookie but he can

- Hit open jumpers 
- Defend the perimeter

We don't need him to run the offense, bring the ball up and let Larry/Lebron run the show. 

I can't deal with another year of Snow bricking shots and slow walking the tempo.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I bet Gibson doesn't even make the team, and Shannon Brown never plays.

Newble coming back will actually be huge. Don't know if any of you have noticed the last two years, but his 3 point shooting is starting to get really good. Being injured the whole year he had even more time to work on his J. I'd wager he is a big part of the rotation next year if healthy. He's basically a bigger version of Shannon Brown if he is healthy and has added the 3 point shot. He could be our Bruce Bowen.

What about inviting Darius Washington to summer leauge?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs begin talks with Gooden CAVALIERS: Also reportedly talk to big men Przybilla, Wr*



futuristxen said:


> I bet Gibson doesn't even make the team, and Shannon Brown never plays.


Ferry said Gibson was a lock to make the final roster.



> *Cavs begin talks with Gooden CAVALIERS: Also reportedly talk to big men Przybilla, Wright*
> Bob Finnan, Morning Journal Writer
> 07/03/2006
> 
> One source said the Cavaliers could sign second-round pick Daniel Gibson of Texas to a deal worth more than the league minimum, with two years guaranteed. GM Danny Ferry already came out and said Gibson was a lock to make the final roster.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*EDIT: Remy just posted my thoughts above! :biggrin:


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i'm kinda sad that we have such a log jam at sg, i really wanted to see if mike gansey might make the team, i still think he will make some nba team and make some impact in the next few years


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*ESPN.com | NBA | Source: Ben Wallace leaving Pistons to sign with Bulls*



> *Source: Ben Wallace leaving Pistons to sign with Bulls*
> 
> For the last six years, Ben Wallace has been the face of the Detroit Pistons. No more.
> 
> ...


Chicago just got stronger and Detroit just got weaker. Cleveland will try their best to exact revenge against Detroit in the regular season and perhaps even the playoffs. What will Detroit do? Having Ben Wallace allowed defenders to gamble, play physical and take chances. Losing a big shotblocker around the rim only opens up scoring in the paint, as more teams will drive to the basket. Even with Ben Wallace on the team, LeBron James was finding ways to score in the paint during the playoffs. I can only imagine what would have happened if Ben Wallace wasn't playing in the series. James would have camped out in the paint.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: ESPN.com | NBA | Source: Ben Wallace leaving Pistons to sign with Bulls*

Chicago has had a great offseason. They still don't have a great inside scorer but they have a ridiculous number of good defenders who bascilly can guard one on one anyone in the league.

Hinrich is the most underrated defender in the league and with Wallace, Chandler, and Thomas behind him now it will be real hard to score against them


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I bet Gibson doesn't even make the team, and Shannon Brown never plays.
> 
> Newble coming back will actually be huge. Don't know if any of you have noticed the last two years, but his 3 point shooting is starting to get really good. Being injured the whole year he had even more time to work on his J. I'd wager he is a big part of the rotation next year if healthy. He's basically a bigger version of Shannon Brown if he is healthy and has added the 3 point shot. He could be our Bruce Bowen.
> 
> What about inviting Darius Washington to summer leauge?



I really hope just before you made this post you were taking shots of Tequilla, snorting lines of cocaine, eating 'homemade' brownies, and overdosing on Asprin because I cant say ive ever heard a Cleveland fan say anything like that about Newble. 

I really hope a thick dose of sarcasm was in that paragraph and I just missed it. :angel:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: ESPN.com | NBA | Source: Ben Wallace leaving Pistons to sign with Bulls*

It does look like Gibson had a promise that if he was around in even the second round that the Cavs were going to draft him and unlike other second rounders give him guaranteed money. Otherwise there was no way he was going to shut down all those workouts.

Like I said after the draft: I believe essentially are entire backcourt from last year outside Hughes is available for trade or not being resigned next year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't believe the Bulls signed B. Wallace. 

Are the Cavs the best team in the central now or is B. Wallace enough to push the Bulls ahead of us?
They will be a terror defensively.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I can't believe the Bulls signed B. Wallace.
> 
> Are the Cavs the best team in the central now or is B. Wallace enough to push the Bulls ahead of us?
> They will be a terror defensively.


 Hopefully they'll still have problems scoring points.

They loaded up on Lebron "stoppers" lol: Deng, Nocioni, Thomas, Sefo-what's his name


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So does the Bulls getting Wallace mean we should keep Gooden or try harder to trade him?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Speaking of the Bulls, it looks like there about to trade Chandler for PJ Brown and JR Smith.

Hmm this looks like a salary dump to me by them: Prown doesn't have many let alone maybe even one good year left and I fail to see how Scott Skile of all people will tolerate JR Smith's attitude


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Salary dump to make up for Wallace's 60 mill contract. Chandler has a horrible contract also so they dump him and basically replace him with the DPOY.

What's really scary about Chicago is they could get Oden or Durant next season with the Knicks pick. If that happens we're pretty much screwed for a LONG time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Speedy Claxton is now OFF the market.

Signed 4 years with the Hawks.

In terms of FA PG's only Banks is left it looks like unless we really want to take a look at Mike James


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> So does the Bulls getting Wallace mean we should keep Gooden or try harder to trade him?


At this point i'd resign Gooden and attempt to make a run at Mike James. His other two suitors - Dallas and Houston - I don't think can go above the MLE to get him so we should be competitive for his services.

He's got flaws but he's the best left on the market and would probably keep us ahead of Chicago and NJ. A 3-4 year deal for him is really a negligble effect on our cap when you consider Lebron resigning, Andy resigning, etc. We'll never be under the cap.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Salary dump to make up for Wallace's 60 mill contract. Chandler has a horrible contract also so they dump him and basically replace him with the DPOY.
> 
> What's really scary about Chicago is they could get Oden or Durant next season with the Knicks pick. If that happens we're pretty much screwed for a LONG time.


Didnt the Bulls take (trade for) Tyrus Thomas with the Knicks pick, I dont believe they own nexts years pick of the Knicks if i am not mistaken?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Didnt the Bulls take (trade for) Tyrus Thomas with the Knicks pick, I dont believe they own nexts years pick of the Knicks if i am not mistaken?


 The Bulls are allowed to flip there pick for the Knicks pick. So if the Knicks get a lottery pick and the Bulls have the 20th the Bulls can pull the trigger and they would get the knicks lottery pick and the Knicks would end up with the Bulls 20th pick


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pryzbilla reupped with the Blazers

Nazr Mohammed is apparently going to the Pistons

Looks like we keep Gooden. I'd be a little wary trading him to another team unless they are wiling to give a serviceable backup PF now and the FA big men we were targeting are going bye bye


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What's really scary about Chicago is they could get Oden or Durant next season with the Knicks pick. If that happens we're pretty much screwed for a LONG time.



I doubt the Knicks suck that bad. They were an 8th seed before Brown got there. And they have more talent now than they had then. Isiah is going to just let them play, which should be good for 35 wins, and a low lottery pick. If that.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks would be killer on the Cavs. Fits very nice with Shannon Brown, actually. Banks is a good point guard that is great at dribble-penetration. Brown is more of an undersized combo guard that is a good shooter. Both players are very athletic and good at defense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Premier said:


> Marcus Banks would be killer on the Cavs. Fits very nice with Shannon Brown, actually. Banks is a good point guard that is great at dribble-penetration. Brown is more of an undersized combo guard that is a good shooter. Both players are very athletic and good at defense.


 Why do you think he failed in Boston: was he just not a good decision maker or just too young?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why do you think he failed in Boston: was he just not a good decision maker or just too young?


He wasn't given the opportunity to run the team due to Doc Rivers. His decision making was poor earlier in his career, but it has greatly progressed. He is definitely a capable point guard.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 07/9/2006 | View from Pluto*












> *View from Pluto*
> 
> *TALKIN’ CAVS*
> 
> ...


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Marcus Banks is a hell of an athlete. As quick as they come and built like a running back. Watch him get in the lane and see opposing point guards just fly off of him. I love how he can do the one-man full court press, it's pretty impressive. His shot's really come along, too. He really should've had a better opportunity in Boston. 

He's better than Eric Snow on both sides of the ball, I don't know what the Cavs are waiting for. He has legit starter potential.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> Marcus Banks is a hell of an athlete. As quick as they come and built like a running back. Watch him get in the lane and see opposing point guards just fly off of him. I love how he can do the one-man full court press, it's pretty impressive. His shot's really come along, too. He really should've had a better opportunity in Boston.
> 
> He's better than Eric Snow on both sides of the ball, I don't know what the Cavs are waiting for. He has legit starter potential.


 Any FA signings (including Gooden, Banks) were probably contingent on Lebron first commiting to the Cavs


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Premier said:


> He wasn't given the opportunity to run the team due to Doc Rivers. His decision making was poor earlier in his career, but it has greatly progressed. He is definitely a capable point guard.


Agreed. Banks would be a hell of an addition to the Cavs. Perfect fit defensively and is a one man fast break. I still remember when he was with the Celtics and he got into the open court beating Bobby Jackson (then healthy, younger, and still with the Kings) to the point where Jackson had to purposefully foul him. His acceleration is supremely elite.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike James signed a 4 year deal with Minnesota so this really only leaves Banks.

Toronto and Atlanta filled there PG needs already. Lakers picked up Farmar in the draft and seem happy with him. That leaves us and Houston as two teams in big need of a PG. 

I think considering it looks like a s&t involving Gooden isn't happening, the draft got us two SG's essentially, that getting Banks has become priority number 1 in my mind. I think we have more then a fair shot of getting him too


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke having a second back surgery, I think we can officially label his career a bust.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> I think considering it looks like a s&t involving Gooden isn't happening, the draft got us two SG's essentially, that getting Banks has become priority number 1 in my mind. I think we have more then a fair shot of getting him too


I bet both Gibson and Brown have the ability to become combo guards, neither 1 or 2 but rather 1.5's. Still Banks would be a good addition. But what becomes of Snow and Jones in that case?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I bet both Gibson and Brown have the ability to become combo guards, neither 1 or 2 but rather 1.5's. Still Banks would be a good addition. But what becomes of Snow and Jones in that case?


 I'm a bit more pessimistic then you Remy in regards to Gibson and Brown. They both aren't great ballhandlers and they aren't great passers. The only thing combo about them IMO is that they will be able to guard PG's. This might be enough for the Cavs with Lebron and Hughes healthy but we need one true PG.

Like I said earlier: Jones, Pavs, Luke, Newble are all dead weight who the Cavs will be looking to dump. Snow will be an asset off the bench for his defense against 2 guards and bigger PG's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'm a bit more pessimistic then you Remy in regards to Gibson and Brown. They both aren't great ballhandlers and they aren't great passers. The only thing combo about them IMO is that they will be able to guard PG's. This might be enough for the Cavs with Lebron and Hughes healthy but we need one true PG.


I understand where you're coming from. But I'd wager both Gibson and Brown are at the very *least* as good ballhandlers and passers are Flip. Since we have LBJ, there is less of a premium on passing/handling. As long as they can at least match Flip in those categories, things should be okay. Now if they can't, then there will be a problem. 

If Banks is available, I'm all for it. I wouldn't be against that by any stretch. If you have a young core of Banks/Brown/Gibson then you're really athletic and getting burned/embarassed/outworked in the backcourt will become less and less of a problem.



> Like I said earlier: Jones, Pavs, Luke, Newble are all dead weight who the Cavs will be looking to dump. Snow will be an asset off the bench for his defense against 2 guards and bigger PG's


Since Sasha is 22 and has shown sparks of what he can do, he should be able to yield something useful in return. Since Cleveland doesn't have a first round pick next year, maybe they can trade for picks. Even if they're only 2nd rounders, stock up on that, do a lot of homework for the future drafts and try to get a steal.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Yes I agree. We need to get in the '07 draft, even a late 1st rounder could be a solid player because of the depth coming out next year. 

If we can nab Banks and Butler for part of the MLE as rumored, that's a solid offseason by Ferry. 

Some people are gonna need to go though. I'm not happy with Lebron's backups. Ferry needs to dump the deadweight on the roster - Sasha/Luke/Newble/DJ/Snow - should all be up for grabs.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

we have the entire mle this year right? if so could we sign banks with some of that and still have enough to maybe bring in lo wright as a backup center? or will banks want most of the mle?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Yes I agree. We need to get in the '07 draft, even a late 1st rounder could be a solid player because of the depth coming out next year.
> 
> If we can nab Banks and Butler for part of the MLE as rumored, that's a solid offseason by Ferry.
> 
> Some people are gonna need to go though. I'm not happy with Lebron's backups. Ferry needs to dump the deadweight on the roster - Sasha/Luke/Newble/DJ/Snow - should all be up for grabs.


Luke and Newble for sure. I'd trade them for a good ham sandwich at this point, given what they've proven in the NBA (nothing). Sasha I'm on the fence about. Snow is valuable for another couple years as a playoff vet/defender/lockerroom presense, then they use him as a nice expirin contract at a trading deadline maybe. DJ may be able to play a Derek Fisher sort of role; hit a bunch of big time shots in the playoffs, though not doing much else. That may be worth it, even with his bad contract.


----------

